# Great Adventure Uganda



## Dart (19. März 2010)

Da ich der Meinung bin, das die meisten Blogs hier gar nicht wahrgenommen werden, möchte ich hier diesen, wie ich finde höchst interessanten, Blog vom User @griffi verlinken.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/blog.php?b=830
Der eingestellte Youtube Clip ist megagoil, Part2 ebenso.#6
LG, Reiner#h


----------



## big_gamer (19. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

Moin,

also ich bin auf jeden Fall am Start! Das lass ich mir als alter Afrika Hase nicht entgehen. Wollte da eh schon immer mal hin. Egal wie teuer, ich gönn mir dieses einzigartige Abenteuer!

Los mal nicht so schüchtern. Wer kommt noch mit bzw hat Interesse an dem Trip?


----------



## griffi (19. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

Hallo,
 vielen dank für den zuspruch. Damit hatte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet . Also es sind ganze vier Plätze frei. Das angeln stellen wir in den Vordergrund aber wir werden sicherlich auch die atemberaubende Landschaft anschauen und versuchen die Berggorillas zu besuchen.

Bei fragen fragen

Gruß Griffi


----------



## Jean (19. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

Tolle Fische und klasse Videos! Danke fuers einstellen griffi und fuers verlinken Dart! Im Blog haett ich es wirklich nicht zur Kenntniss genommen. Einfach atemberaubend!


----------



## griffi (19. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

@ Big_Gamer

deiner Euphorie muss ich Grenzen setzen es geht hier nicht um eine Urlaubsreise. Sondern eher um eine Expedition Uganda ist kein leichtes Land das solltest du als " alter Afrika Hase " wissen.


----------



## Gohann (19. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

Ich kann nur sagen: Ich bin Platt! Habe selten so ein schönes Video gesehen. Bin bestimmt kein Typ für Afrika, aber das hat mich mehr als beindruckt. Werde mir übers Wochenende die anderen Filme noch ansehen die auf der Seite angeboten werden. So etwas kriegt man selten zu sehen.

Respekt#6#6#6 Gohann#h#h#6#6#6


----------



## big_gamer (20. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

@Griffi:

Genau das ist es ja was ich suche. Ich bin schon lange weg von normalen "Urlaubsreisen"... 

Abenteuer erlebt man schließlich nur wenn man von pauschal Urlaubsreisen weg geht. Und da kann es für mich persönlich nicht abenteuerlich genug sein. Ich hab auch schon mal zwei Wochen in Gabun im Regenwald unter einem selbst gebauten Lager am Strand gepennt  Und wenn es dann noch fette Fische am Start hat... was will man mehr.

Wie gesagt: Ich bin dabei...


----------



## Stachelritter86 (20. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

Wow, das ist ein super Film. Da merkt man erst wieder, was wir hier in Deutschland für ein langweiliges Angeln in unserer gehegten Natur betreiben. 

Leider kann ich mir sowas derzeit noch nicht leisten. Aber ab jetzt stehts auf der To-Do-Liste innerhalb der nächsten 50 Jahren;-)

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß in Uganda, 

beste Grüße
Markus


----------



## Gohann (20. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

Habe gerade den zweiten Teil angesehen. Ich bin nur noch fasziniert. Ich habe selten etwas schöneres gesehen. Das geht richtig unter die Haut.

Gruß Gohann|wavey:


----------



## Trickyfisher (21. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

ein Hammer, die Filme
So eine fette Schildkröte an der Angel, die muß abgehen wie Sau (warn Witz natürlich), einfach unglaublich, will auch mal...
Sag mal, mit was für Kosten muß man den da ca. rechnen, so all in all?
Tight lines
Johannes


----------



## Noob-Flyer (21. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

Richtig geil!
Absolut ein Grund um ein bisschen neidisch zu sein und zu träumen:l


----------



## Schniedel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

Sehr schöne Bilder und interessante Fische. Afrika hat mich eigentlich nie sonderlich als Reisenland interessiert, aber da könnte man ja fast mal Lust bekommen.


----------



## griffi (21. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

@ Schniedel warum hat dich Afrika bisher nicht interessiert ? Warst Du schon mal dort hast Du dort schon einmal gefischt ?
Interessant ist halt die Vielfältigkeit und die einmalige Natur. Viele setzen Afrika gleich mit dem absoluten Big Game fischen.  Das ist jedoch nur bedingt richtig wenn Du Spots und Lodges bzw Guides kennst, ist Afrika eine echte Alternative zu vielen teuren Angelrevieren. 

So kannst Du in Kenia Forellen fangen aber auch nen Sailfisch
In Marroko nen White Marlin aber auch fette Schwarzbarsche.
In Leshoto erwarten dich Traumhafte Flüsse mit fetten Trouts von 12-14 Pfund am Nil in Uganda Catfish und Nilbarsche.

Du kannst zu einem relativ günstigen Preis ein echtes Abenteuer erleben und das Erlebnis ist sicherlich noch etwas wilder wie Norwegen. Wobei ich hier nicht sagen möchte das Norwegen langweilig ist. 
Aber anders eben. Gabun + Gambia bietet dir wildes Flussfischen auf wirklich exotische Fische die einen echten harten Kampf liefern.

Nichts desto trotz mag ich es auch in Schweden oder Deutschland zu angeln ist halt etwas anders ruhiger eben 

Afrika bietet auch noch den Strandurlaub oder die Tierwelt somit lassen sich auch Interessen in einer Partnerschaft kombinieren


----------



## Schniedel (21. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

Ich kann es eigentlich nicht wirklich logisch begründen, aber ich fand Afrika bisher nicht sehr "sympathisch". 
Ich bin generell aber sehr interessiert andere Länder kennen zu lernen und würde am liebsten mal eine Weltreise unternehmen. Leider beißt sich dies ein wenig mit meinem Studium und der damit verbundenen chronischen Geldknappheit.

Um ehrlich zu sein ist einer der Gründe, warum es mich bisher nicht nach Afrika gezogen hat, die oft schwierige Sicherheitssituation. Damit du mich nicht falsch verstehst, ich mag Abenteuer und bin sicher kein Angsthase, aber ich bin kein sonderlich großer Fan von zwischenmenschlicher Gewalt. Das die Situation diesbezüglich nicht für ganz Afrika pauschalisierbar ist, ist mir bewusst und dass es noch viele weitere
"Brennpunkte" auf der Welt gibt, ebenfalls.

Du hast aber Recht, ich glaube ich habe Afrika zu Unrecht von meiner inneren Landkarte gestrichen. Es ist wohl weitaus vielfältiger als ich bisher dachte, denn das es dort z.B. Forellen gibt, hätte ich wirklich nicht erwartet. Ich fürchte ich muss mich einfach mal ein wenig besser über die dortigen Möglichkeiten informieren. Wenn du zu den Angelmöglichkeiten interessante Informationsquellen kennst, wäre es nett wenn du mir mal den ein oder anderen Link zukommen lassen könntest.


----------



## Dart (22. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

Moin Griffi
Kannst du schon ein paar Infos zur beabsichtigten Dauer der geplanten Tour (wieviel Angeltage und wieviel Tage für die Berggorillas) machen, oder ist das noch in der Planungsphase?
Du schreibst von Expeditionscharakter, wie muss man sich das genau vorstellen, bzw. wie bekommt man Zugang zu dem Gewässer, per Boot, Wasserflugzeug über Land?
Gibt es vor Ort ein bestehendes Basiscamp, oder muss das bei Ankunft von den Teilnehmern errichtet werden?
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## griffi (22. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

@ Dart 

habe dir zur Info mal ne PN geschickt 

Gruß Griffi


----------



## Dart (22. März 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

Got you, thx für die Info.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:
p.s. werde mich in Geduld üben, bis die Details ausgearbeitet sind.


----------



## Sargo (10. April 2010)

*AW: Great Adventure Uganda*

Hy,

einfach nur WOW ! Ich finde Afrika faszinierend
und wäre gerne mal dort. Naja, jetzt geht es erst mal nach Thailand (auch nicht schlecht)

Grüße

Jens :q


----------

